# Painting Seats



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I have oem seats, the ones with the ugly colors and pattern. I can replace the front seats with racing seats. I want the back seats and the door inserts the same color(black). Any one know where i can buy fabric paint for my seats??? Getting them re-upholstered is too much $$$


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

they sell fabric spray paint at kragen and autozone....comes out like chit!


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

My buddy dyed his carpet black w/ "RIT"..

..turned out pretty nice. ..even after 6-months it hasn't faded.

..I'm not sure about the seat fabric..but "RIT" seemed to work pretty well w/ the carpet.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

What is "RIT"??


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

RIT is just the company that makes the dye.....i dyed my headliner with RIT and it came out cool, i would seriously not dye my seats with that shit tho since it can and will still rub off when u sit on them


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I painted my rear seats black, with black fabric paint that i got at a craft store. It looks alot better than the ugly pattern and ugly gray colors. But it still shows the pattern. Anyone know what i should do??? Put more coats on?? or should i just go get them re-upholstered??? Anyone know the average cost of re-upholstry, for just the back seats in a regular black fabric ('98 200sx 1.6L)??????? I know i asked alot of questions, but thanks for any replys.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I'd say reupholster them, but that's kind of expensive. Got pics?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I got a hook up to cover the rear seats and it still costs quite a bit.
I paid $200 for 5 yards of the black Corbeau cloth
I paid $400 (partial sponsor) for the rear seats and door inserts to be recovered.

So it costs me $600.00 and that was a partial sponsorship.

I've heard of it costing as much as $900.00


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Wow, thats freakin ridiculous, imma stay with my painted ones. It already cost me $15 for just one seat. Im lookin to paint the back seats and door inserts, and then buy some black racing seats for the front. Hopefully this paint works out.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

id hate to see what ur clothes will look like after u sit in them


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

No, it's not "freakin' rediculous". It takes many hours to do that work, and the labor is not cheap.
Do it however you wish...I will just say that this is not a cheap hobby, and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

I always wanted to take the couch out and replace it with two seats that recline, then building some sort of center console to fit in between them. won't happen any time soon though.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^its been done...i wanted to do the same thing.....but that would be just as expensive as getting the seats re-upholstered


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

by whom?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no one on this forum that i know of....i saw it in person at SEMA


----------

